# HELP Tail Light Question buying a used part



## ZXlady (Feb 14, 2007)

Hello all. I am new here but I am in the process of buying tail lights for my 1988 300 ZX 2+2 and I wanted to know if all tail light panels are the same for 1988 Z's. It is a non turbo automatic and has the digital display console speedometer etc... all original equiptment is in the car even the stock radio casette player with EQ. LOL The center tail light panel red lens is broken and part of it is missing. I have been searching high and low for replacement lenses but it appears that the whole light is one piece and you can't just replace the lens. Is this correct? Do I have to replace the entire center light panel and if so would it be in my best interest to buy all tail light panels since I have found a complete tail light panel right, left and center. It is coming from a 1987-88 300ZX but it is not a 2+2 and I didn't know if this made a difference. 

My question is will tail light panels from a 1987-88 300zx (non-2+2) fit a 1988 Zx 2+2. I am getting a great price on the tail lights from this other car so I really need to make sure I am buying a part that will fit my car. Any advice is well appreciated. Also if you know where I can buy new replacement parts let me know. I won't buy used if Idon't have to since I am restoring this car and want it to look as mint as possible?

Thanks in advance for the help!

ZX Lady


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

It used to be called Victoria-British.com, but now I guess the Japanese parts have been split off into a site called Black Dragon Automotive - Datsun 240Z, 260Z, 280Z, 280ZX, Nissan 300ZX and Mazda RX7 Auto Parts and Accessories. You should be able to get catalogs for your car there, and as I recall they have pretty much all the replacement parts you'll need. You might want to hold your breath when checking out the prices, though......


----------



## caraddict (Jun 12, 2007)

I'm not sure if it'll fit...Better ask your local mechanic about which nissan tail light is perfect fitted, and vibration and temperature resistant.


----------

